# 7, 8? What should I do??



## jbab (Aug 29, 2013)

I know this question has been asked many many times over, but I need some convincing here. I've been looking into getting a Carvin DC700 for a while. I'd like to learn some stuff by Scar Symmetry, Scale the Summit, etc., and I'd also use it for clean tapping as well. However, the thought of getting a DC800 instead grew on me, and now I'm stuck in a dilemma. Here's the story:

I had an Agile Intrepid 828 a while ago, and I ended up selling it because I needed the money. At the time, I also felt like 8 strings were perhaps too much for me (I'd usually end up just chugging the low F), and I didn't enjoy playing it as much as I did my other guitars. The quality/sound weren't as good, and the scale length made it difficult to play. I still did write a couple songs (none of them complete) that I quite like on my 8. That made me wonder, was it the amount of strings or the quality/scale length that made me not like it?

On the other side, there are a few Meshuggah songs I'd like to learn, and I think it would be cool to have that extra low string to experiment with tapping stuff. I'd also like to be able to finish the few songs I started writing back when I had my other 8. My problem is that I feel like I would be using it like a 7 most of the time, with the occasional use of the low F, but I don't want to feel like that low string is getting in the way of my playing. And I can't afford to buy both a 7 and an 8 at the same time.

TLDR:
DC700 or DC800?
Pros:
- Meshuggah covers
- Fun to experiment with tapping
- Better quality than Agile might give me a better experience with an 8

Cons:
- Low F might get in the way if I want to just use it as a 7
- I don't really listen to 8 string music outside of Meshuggah
- I might end up just chugging like I did on my Agile

Have you guys ever been stuck in that kind of dilemma before getting an 8?


----------



## ohoolahan (Aug 29, 2013)

i think you get used to play 7 string on a 8 string with that low f in the way. if u want to play 8 string songs as well...get an 8. you cant play 8 string stuff on a 7 string guitar but 7 string on a 8 string.

i neither played an agile nor a carvin but i think that you will get a huge quality boost when u got your dc800!


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a similar dilemma back when I was a 6-string player. It was either get a nice 7 string, or get a nice 6 string, as I didn't want to buy two mediocre guitars. I ended up just getting a nice 7, and from day-one I was glad I did, as it has a 6-string built in, and adding in the low B was pretty effortless. After a while I found it was pretty easy to ignore the low B if I needed to, so I don't think I have a need to buy a new 6 string ever again, to be honest.

I've only had an 8 string for two days so far, but I don't quite feel the same way about it. Its a nice guitar and its awesome to have so much range and be able to go really low, but personally I think 7's are probably it for me as far as main instruments go. I doubt I'll bother with a high end 8 string, as I find 7 strings a bit more inspiring to play.

I guess this probably isn't much help, but if it were me, I'd go with the 7 over the 8, just because its more my jam. The 8 is fun but not really _needed_ for me. 

Also the DC800 is 27" scale and the DC700 is 25.5" scale, if that factors into your decision at all.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Aug 29, 2013)

You have to decide how you see an eighth string: is it an equal-rated extension of the guitar&#8217;s range, to be incorporated in arpeggios and extended chords? Or is it a "special effect", such as a chugging string, or even "bass + guitar" situation?

In the second case, the number of strings of the guitar becomes less relevant, it&#8217;s more a question of tuning intervals. I personally found that I like the low register of an eighth string, but don&#8217;t need the continuity of range, so I to use a downtuned seven-string. It&#8217;s also interesting to separate the tuning of the lowest string altogether from the other ones - with the right gauges, you can accomodate any loooooow note, and play 99% of what&#8217;s out there.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 29, 2013)

Get the 8, play Meshuggah, and finish your old songs. Then do whatever else you want. Your options will be wide open. I have two 8's and two 7's and I find I spend most of my time playing 7 string music on the 8's. Although I love my 7's to death, I find myself playing them less and less. You may find that the low string doesn't really get in the way, and you'll learn to play around it.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a seven sold it got tired of my six so I decided to buy an 8 and it was to much for me personally I rarely used the low E


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Aug 29, 2013)

I would say go for the 8, Remember if you End up chugging the lowest string all the time change it out to something more inventive. No one says it has to be lower, I Used to tune My 8 EBEADGBe but since all i was doing was riding my low E and all i was playing was 7 string songs I changed My low E to a C# (9th above the B) so it was C#BEADGBe for some cool harmonising and chord vocings


----------



## mongey (Aug 29, 2013)

I think it comes down to is if you'll use a low F for the music you play 

thats pretty damn low . I love meshuggah but I know I wouldnt really use a string that low other than messing around at home . 

even on my 7 I found a low A too low for me . The B is plenty low enough for me .


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 29, 2013)

It sounds to me that if you wrote songs on your 8 that you really liked then you obviously liked having the low E or F or whatever. Imo it would be best to get the 8. I mean yes there is a learning curve that comes with it but there always is when transitioning to something new. It doesn't matter if you're going from a 6 string guitar to a 7, a 7 to an 8, a 4 string bass to a 5 or a even a 4 string banjo to a 5. The learning curve and differences are there but it's nothing you (or anyone) can't overcome. 

The scale length is the same way. When I bought my 8 I thought the longer scales would mess with me too bad so I bought a short scale (25.5") and still regret it (buying the short scale not the 8 string all together). I love my 8 but the short scale has brought some problems to my attention that wouldn't have been there otherwise and if I would've had the foresight I would've gotten a longer scale and dealt with the learning curve.

I've actually been considering selling off a lot of my guitars and gear to buy a really nice 8. I can play anything I'd normally play on a 6 or 7 on my 8 because all my tunings are right there. I have one 6 that I'd keep because it's set up for a tuning that I use sometimes (and a boatload of sentimental value to boot) but other than that all I really want is a nice 8 because it covers everything (for me anyway). If I want to feel some nostalgia from my high school days and play some old Metallica there it is; if I want to dip down really low when writing then I can go as low as I can possibly want (even if it is just to chug chug  ).

Sorry for such a long post but that's my honest opinion and


----------



## User Name (Aug 29, 2013)

8 strings? for pussies


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 29, 2013)

^ Nice 

More is more right? Lol


----------



## jbab (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the answers guys! I'm leaning towards the 8 more and more, but I'm always very hesitant before spending that much money haha


----------



## sweepingDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

If you like scale the summit have you tried listening to animals as leaders?


----------



## jbab (Aug 31, 2013)

^ I own their first album and gave the second one a couple listens, but all their songs are far beyond my technical abilities (at least for now haha)


----------



## Zerox8610 (Aug 31, 2013)

7 because I generally don't like 8s. Plus thinner neck will be more comfortable, but that's a matter of opinion as well.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 2, 2013)

Misha Mansoor of Periphery has a fairly recent post of an amazing track on his soundcloud page (iambulb) of him crunchin' and punchin' away with a Carvin 6 string (tuned drop C) that you gotta check out just to hear what a 6 string can still do in the hands of a true djentleman! Ha!

With that being said, definitely go for the best 8 string you can afford. The only way you are going to know if you made the right call is by jumping in with both feet and going for it. Can't go wrong with an 8 string...


----------



## 12enoB (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll add my 2 cents here. I own a carvin dc-727 and I love it to pieces. I've also played on my buddies dc-800. So I'm pretty familiar with both. To start with the obvious, the neck feels quite a bit bigger and that feel is there when you're playing 7 string songs, so if that's an issue for you, go with the 7. 

Where the 8 gets my vote, is if you're into playing chords that really utilize all 8 strings because it sounds gorgeous. I think the 8 really shines with the clean tone, but that's just my personal opinion. My buddy who owns the 8 string basically hasn't put it down since he got it and he owns at least 15 other 6 strings and 2 7's. 

If you live by a carvin store go play them, they have tons of them up on the walls there.


----------



## jbab (Sep 4, 2013)

^ I agree with the chord thing. I feel that with the direction my musical tastes are taking, I'd probably use the 8th string mostly for clean chord work and tapping. I live in Canada, so I'm pretty far from any carvin store . It's a shame, because I'm not sure whether I should get the 14" or 20" fretboard radius and giving both a try would really help...


----------



## erotophonophilia (Sep 13, 2013)

User Name said:


> 8 strings? for pussies



True.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally I like the idea of 8's, but whenever I actually get one in my hands I just find it too low even though I actually can play some meshuggah stuff, it just sounds better when they play it 

I'll stick with my 7's and 6's. If I were you OP, I'd go to my local GC and just play a couple 8's (most of them seem to stock 8's now) and see if you like it. Also you can't go wrong with Carvins, they're amazing.


----------



## abandonist (Sep 15, 2013)

you could always just downtune your 7...


----------



## zechah (Sep 16, 2013)

go with the 7 ! you can down tune it!


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 16, 2013)

another vote for 7. I love the low tuning of the 8 string but I found I was lying to myself as an 8 string player. I never used that damn 8th string (I used the 7 lower ones). So now I just have one detuned 7 string and another for more normal 7 string tunings


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 16, 2013)

Get the 8. You already have some plans to use that 8th string so why not?

Either way, the Carvin will be a big step up. They really are fantastic value for money if you live in the USA.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Sep 16, 2013)

8's are basically 7s with another string, right? Get an 8.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 16, 2013)

Get the 8 and profit. You won't regret it.


----------

